# 2006 750 bluetooth programming



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

I got my 2006 750 2 weeks ago but unable to program my bluetooth phone, the dealer gave me a shop number to contact but I refuse to pay for it because I know I can do it myself without paying. So I need your help. Please give me a detailed instruction of how to do it.
Thank you


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

what phone do you have? most bluetooth phones do NOT work. the recomended phone is the Motorola V710 and V815. the Palm Trio does not work, neither does theSamsung v730


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

I have sony ericcson 750i I am sure it works. People in eurpe are using it.


----------



## EHeath (Jul 7, 2005)

I think you are contradicting yourself.



Dr_aq said:


> the dealer gave me a shop number to contact but I refuse to pay for it because I know I can do it myself without paying.


Well, obviously you can´t do it so saying "I know I can do it myself" is not true



Dr_aq said:


> So I need your help. Please give me a detailed instruction of how to do it.
> Thank you


I rest my case. You cannot do it yourself.

You purchased a new 7er - but you refuse to pay to do something you are unable to do. :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Mr Heath, you hit the nail on the hit! Good proof. :thumbup:



EHeath said:


> I think you are contradicting yourself.
> 
> Well, obviously you can´t do it so saying "I know I can do it myself" is not true
> 
> ...


----------



## akbars01 (Aug 31, 2005)

1. Make sure you ignition is turned off.
2. Go to your phone settings (connectivity/bluetooth)
3. Turn your phone's bluetooth on.
4. Start your car
5. Within the minute you have to select on your phone (connectivity/bluetooth) to discover new devices.
6. When the phone finds your car it will be named something like BMWxxx. (If it doesn't find your car bluetooth kit, check if your car's bluetooth is on - setting/bluetooth)
7. If it finds your car bluetooth kit, your phone will ask for a pin that came with your car.
8. After that it should be working and talking

Hope this helps.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Wad Up,,

Hey adkp... ignition has to be on bud..


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you Akbars for the help. Its working now perfectly..

Heath, what i ment is I know it's easy to do and doesn't require a professional to do it..Next time if you see a post coming from me, please don't reply nor participate..your input doesn't interst me..

Jspira, why don't you read what you wrote first...beside what are you doing here??

PWned, you are right sir, car must be on

Thank you


----------



## EHeath (Jul 7, 2005)

Dr_aq said:


> Heath, what i ment is I know it's easy to do and doesn't require a professional to do it..Next time if you see a post coming from me, please don't reply nor participate..your input doesn't interst me..


Well, you obviously require help in either typing or spelling but what you were saying is you bought (somehow) a 7er and are too cheap to pay for knowledge you don't have. Frankly, I don't care if my input "intersts" you or not; if you don't like participation by others, don't post.



Dr_aq said:


> Jspira, why don't you read what you wrote first...beside what are you doing here??


And then you ask someone who is considered THE authority on Bluetooth what he is doing here - I'm quite sure he read what he wrote before he posted. Of course, reading your posts leads one to believe you do not.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't mean to take sides here, but many people here are saving a lot of money by asking others for their past experience, while dealers try to make money on everything. Actually all you had to do is read the instructions in the owner's manual, I did and it worked , I did have a phone however that needed a software upgrade to work.

Regarding the comment about him beeing cheap, one does not become rich by spreading their money away, there is always a misconception that anyone driving a BMW or any other luxury car should spread their wealth on things that others normally would do on their own like valet parking, or carrying thir own luggage, or perhaps 7 series owners should never use self service gas? 
It was clear that he sensed that syncronizing the blue tooth phone was a trivial thing which he did not know how to do, and he knew that with minimal help he could do it. Just because someone has some money that does not mean that they need to spread it without making an effort to save.
In my opinion being cheap is taking a bus to the European delivery center instead of using a taxi, yet many here insist on saving while inconveniencing themselves in a foreign land....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I don't mean to take sides here, but many people here are saving a lot of money by asking others for their past experience, while dealers try to make money on everything. Actually all you had to do is read the instructions in the owner's manual, I did and it worked , I did have a phone however that needed a software upgrade to work.
> 
> Regarding the comment about him beeing cheap, one does not become rich by speading their money away, there is always a misconception that anyone driving a BMW or any other luxury car should spead their wealth on things that others normally would do on their own like valet parking, or carrying thir own luggage, or perhaps 7 series owners should never use self service gas?
> It was clear that he sensed that syncronizing the blue tooth phone was a trivial thing which he did not know how to do, and he knew that with minimal help he could do it. Just because someone has some money that does not mean that they need to spread it without making an effort to save.
> In my opinion being cheap is taking a bus to the European delivery center instead of using a taxi, yet many here insist on saving while inconveniencing themselves in a foreign land....


I think your comments are perfectly appropriate - and 100% correct - for this forum. I was brought up never to waste funds or resources. If one is fortunate enough to have certain advantages, one should also be smart enough not to squander them. I don't begrudge anyone's attempt to do something without (unnecessarily) paying a BMW dealer or other service center for something that one can undertake without help.

Regarding EH's original comment, he was correctly noting that the original poster said "I know I can do it myself" and then said "I need your help" in the same breath - obviously contradictory.


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

ED, well said and thank you

Jspira, EH might be correct in pointing the obvious, but is that really necessary?? we are here to share opinions, experiences and knowledge, we are not here to be rude and discourteous.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

Dr_aq said:


> ED, well said and thank you
> 
> Jspira, EH might be correct in pointing the obvious, but is that really necessary?? we are here to share opinions, experiences and knowledge, we are not here to be rude and discourteous.


hey, just to confirm: ericsson K750 *IS* working in your car? i have a 750 also and debating what phone to get. who is your provider?


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

It's working and my provider is T-mobile. I don't think the provider matters as long as you enter the password and give it sometime to download the address book.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I tried several Verizon phones, and only Motorola worked.

has anyone had luck with a PDA phone ?


----------



## zk750 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Anybody tried Nokia 6630 with the 750i Bluetooth?*

Hi!

Going to pick up our new 750i in Munich in three weeks... I have a Nokia 6630 GSM/UMTS phone, and my wife has a Motorola RAZR (both T-Mobile USA). I know that RAZR works, but has anybody got experience with my Nokia 6630?

(During the short visit to the dealer--after I ordered the car--I was able to connect and use the RAZR, but I had problems with my Nokia. I did not, however, have enough time to determine for sure that 6630 does not work in a 750).

If 6630 does not work then I'll have to find a plan B... I live in US but travel a lot to Europe so a GSM/UMTS dual mode is a necessity, don't want to have a separate phone for the car. Does anybody know of any other comparable 3G phones that work in the 750?

All help and advice appreciated!

Thanks,

zk


----------



## shilashoes (Mar 25, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Mr Heath, you hit the nail on the hit! Good proof. :thumbup:


Give this person a break!! Why should they PAY for something when they've spent good money on a luxury car that isn't doing what he wants it to do!!!! Sheesh!!!! I agree - get THEM to fix it for FREE!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

shilashoes said:


> Give this person a break!! Why should they PAY for something when they've spent good money on a luxury car that isn't doing what he wants it to do!!!! Sheesh!!!! I agree - get THEM to fix it for FREE!!


Wow, with 6 posts, why not jump into a post from 6 months ago.

The OP said he knew how to program his phone - and then asked for help here. He never seemed to have pressed the dealer to do this for free - which the dealer should definitely do! And I was commenting on someone else's analysis - not on the situation itself.


----------



## richardj (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone have Sprint as their carrier? I have tried both "recommended BMW phones- neither works very well if at all.

Rich


----------



## cypresslp1 (Apr 18, 2006)

*2006 750LI Bluetooth Pairing*

A related question... I just took delivery of an '06 750Li. However, the settings menu on my i-drive does not have an option for "Phone" which the owner's manual says it should have. The service advisor told me how to pair my phone by simply initiating a search from my phone as described in another post above. Sure enough it worked, but why is my i-drive menu different?

Thanks -


----------



## esntrk1 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nokia 6630 Does Not Work*



zk750 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Going to pick up our new 750i in Munich in three weeks... I have a Nokia 6630 GSM/UMTS phone, and my wife has a Motorola RAZR (both T-Mobile USA). I know that RAZR works, but has anybody got experience with my Nokia 6630?
> 
> zk


I know for sure that the Nokia 6630 does not work [fully]. I tried it with my '06 750Li. It pairs but does not sync the contacts. It drops calls and randomly restarts while paired. I really was disappointed that I couldn't keep the Nokia. I thought it was the best.. until I got the Motorola SLVR. After a week I like the SLVR better. The only downside is that it doesn't have the 1.3 MegaPixel camera. But that is a small trade for the style and full compatability with the Bimmer. Be sure to get the SLVR L7 unlocked. The best deal is myworldphone dot com. After that there are tons of options for customization at motomodders dot com. If you are still stuck on Nokia, mostly likely any current production model with the Series 40 operating system will work (Nokia 8800).


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Huh?*



esntrk1 said:


> Be sure to get the SLVR L7 unlocked.


Can you explain what you mean by this? Doesn't the SLVR come unlocked when you get Cingular Service?

GMAN


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

gbelton said:


> Can you explain what you mean by this? Doesn't the SLVR come unlocked when you get Cingular Service?
> 
> GMAN


No, it doesn´t. Nor would one expect it to. Why would you presume any phone from a mobile operator comes unlocked?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

i have the sprint ppc 6000 and i never connect my phone to the bluetooth..its actually kind of annoying anyway...ill be on my phone and ready to get out of the car and have to get off the phone and call people back because its connected to the car...and also no privacy...its cool for a long trip or something but for day to day driving id rather not connect my phone


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Did You Steal it?*



Jspira said:


> No, it doesn´t. Nor would one expect it to. Why would you presume any phone from a mobile operator comes unlocked?


What I expect is that when you buy a phone (Legally) you subscribe to a cellular plan (Cingular for the SLVR) thus your phone is ACTIVE. Same would apply when you upgrade.

You say a mobile operator, what is that?

GMAN


----------



## esntrk1 (Mar 14, 2006)

gbelton said:


> What I expect is that when you buy a phone (Legally) you subscribe to a cellular plan (Cingular for the SLVR) thus your phone is ACTIVE. Same would apply when you upgrade.
> 
> You say a mobile operator, what is that?
> 
> GMAN


At that point your phone is LOCKED and you can only use it with the carrier you purchased it from. If you buy the phone unlocked then you can use it on any GSM Network. In the US that means Cingular or TMobile. I could go on for days about this subject but remeber UNLOCKED is better than LOCKED.


----------

